# Virus cleans up food poisoning bug



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi All,







Thought you might be interested in this news bulletin I found on Yahoo earlier.... http://uk.news.yahoo.com/030424/12/dyfxq.html My kind regards,Dave.


----------

